
Ask HN: Better startup tld, .co or .io? - plessthanpt05
I have both the .co and the .io of a domain -- which is better to launch a new b2b data tech start-up under?  And don&#x27;t just say .com instead; I don&#x27;t own it and someone has just been squatting on it since the mid 90&#x27;s (not for sale, just a dead link &amp; not responsive to emails to their whois email).
======
mindcrime
For anything techie, given that choice, I'd go with the .io version. It
resonates with techies because of the overlap with the acronym for
Input/Output. And it seems to be somewhat trendy to use .io for tech oriented
sites.

FWIW, my newest SaaS offering is using a .io domain as well, so I am "putting
my money where my mouth is" on this topic.

------
ams6110
Domain names don't really matter. You just need to be easy to find on Google
search.

~~~
plessthanpt05
You don't really believe this -- .com's obviously matter the most, but many
good .coms are being squatted. If domain names (and extensions) didn't matter,
then there wouldn't be such demand for some extensions and not others.

------
abelini
I would suggest going with .io as I've seen it used used online more often

------
eberkund
You named your company before you acquired an appropriate domain name?

~~~
plessthanpt05
I haven't launched yet. And no, I have the .co and .io for a specific domain
name, I'm just wondering what folks think seems better nowadays?

